# Even World Series MVP’s get cheated on



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lawsuit: Former MLB star Ben Zobrist says wife had affair with their pastor; sues him for millions


Former Major League Baseball star Ben Zobrist claims his wife was having an affair with their pastor, according to court documents.




www.wdtn.com


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You would think she has it all, 3 kids, money, a professional athlete as a husband, but yet she still wanted more. WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> You would thinks she’d have it all, 3 kids, money, a professional athlete as a husband, but yet she still wanted more. WTF is wrong with people?


Well, her husban was in fault for not being her OM....
That´s all what it is about.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Hopefully he's in an at fault state. Not that he still won't get divorce raped, maybe they'll at least lube him up first.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I read she was sexually abused in her childhood. Given the audacity of cheating with your pastor/marriage counselor I suspect this is one of these women who is a total phony and has been cheating on him the whole time. She probably has some real emotional problems. We have all read about people like this. 



> Well, her husban was in fault for not being her OM....


Honestly I know this is a joke but with some people it's really a true statement. That women and the pastor are probably not people anyone should marry. They belong with each other and others like them, bouncing around like ping pong balls. You can have fun with them but that's it. 

Zobrist probably didn't have any idea who she really was.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

He probably fell in love with her fun loving ways.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> You would think she has it all, 3 kids, money, a professional athlete as a husband, but yet she still wanted more. WTF is wrong with people?


Monkeybranching even when it's not required. Emotionally Disturbed Woman.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

They had been married since 2005. How can you trade up from a guy like Zobrist? Her “pastor”? Anyone passes as a “pastor” these days.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

NTA said:


> He probably fell in love with her fun loving ways.


Exactly. She was the girl you have fun with, you don't marry and have kids with her. I wish more people were taught this. Some people are just not meant for marrying. These affair partners understand that about these people, they know them a lot better then their spouses do, because they are exactly alike. 

Remember people don't affair down, they affair to their own level. They marry up.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> They had been married since 2005. How can you trade up from a guy like Zobrist? Her “pastor”? Anyone passes as a “pastor” these days.


Ding ding ding. So maybe it's isn't about status and money. Maybe it's about emotional connection, or in this case exploitation. This is why I post over and over and over, exactly that to these Red Pill guys. All this Alpha Bucks crap. I only agree if by Alpha you mean emotionally intelligent. Dudes a pastor, and a marriage counselor, meaning he know exactly how to exploit her to push her buttons, and has the skill to emotionally connect with his words. She probably loved it. I suspect he could also pick out right away that she was broken, especially if she told him about the sexual abuse. Given how early developmental sexual abuse tents to lead to lots of adult women who really have trouble with sexual promiscuity, it's easy to see how this guy could exploit that.

This has probably been an ongoing pattern in her adult life but she probably sucked it up for a brief time because lets face it she married like the 1% for most women. So she probably white knuckled it, thinking she got her dream and that would be enough. But a leopard can change it's spots, at least now without a lot of work and sadly I suspect her counselor was a predator. I also wonder given how religious they were if most of her treatment was through the church and more about faith then actual clinical work. Maybe she kept it hidden because of the same factor the Church often employs. She met someone as broken as her and boom goes the dynamite.

Zobrit's first mistake was making the girl you have fun with his wife and mother of his kids.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

sokillme said:


> Ding ding ding. So maybe it's isn't about status and money. Maybe it's about emotional connection, or in this case exploitation. This is why I post over and over and over, exactly that to these Red Pill guys. All this Alpha Bucks crap. I only agree if by Alpha you mean emotionally intelligent. Dudes a pastor, and a marriage counselor, meaning he know exactly how to exploit her to push her buttons, and has the skill to emotionally connect with his words. She probably loved it. I suspect he could also pick out right away that she was broken, especially if she told him about the sexual abuse. Given how early developmental sexual abuse tents to lead to lots of adult women who really have trouble with sexual promiscuity, it's easy to see how this guy could exploit that.
> 
> This has probably been an ongoing pattern in her adult life but she probably sucked it up for a brief time because lets face it she married like the 1% for most women. So she probably white knuckled it, thinking she got her dream and that would be enough. But a leopard can change it's spots, at least now without a lot of work and sadly I suspect her counselor was a predator. I also wonder given how religious they were if most of her treatment was through the church and more about faith then actual clinical work. Maybe she kept it hidden because of the same factor the Church often employs. She met someone as broken as her and boom goes the dynamite.
> 
> Zobrit's first mistake was making the girl you have fun with his wife and mother of his kids.


Totally agree with the pastor knowing how to exploit, it's basically his job to run game on his flock and get them to give up their cash. If he can make them feel extra guilty, he can get a special "love" offering.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Something else, I agree it wasn't about status and money because in this case she already had that. But married to him, HE was the star wherever they went, not her. In some venues he probably got more attention than her. Ole Jimmy Swaggart probably made her feel like a star. (porn star, lol)


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

sokillme said:


> Honestly I know this is a joke but with some people it's really a true statement. That women and the pastor are probably not people anyone should marry. They belong with each other and others like them, bouncing around like ping pong balls.


Sorry if I dissapont your humour sense, my friend.
I was being almost as serious as a myocardial infarction


----------



## paco2000 (Aug 23, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> You would think she has it all, 3 kids, money, a professional athlete as a husband, but yet she still wanted more. WTF is wrong with people?


I call it "The age of entitlement".

In this age you see everything in front of you (different medias)' and you just want more and more...

Really sad.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Zobrit's first mistake was making the girl you have fun with his wife and mother of his kids.


I'm not sure why you would say this. Based on her history, she was most likely a virgin when she met (and probably right up to marriage) Zobrit. This is no party girl. She was the epitome of "the drop dead gorgeous, good girl". Most men's wet dream. Untouched and religiously devout. 

She and he both come from super Christian Conservative backgrounds. Both had fathers who were church pastors. They met when she was 16 and he was 20 by way of her sister who was dating one of his college (Christian college btw) teammates. They "courted" for a couple of years and were married when she was 19/20. I get a Dugger (25 kids and counting people) vibe from these two. All this was in their book. 

I'm not sure what to make of this lawsuit.  These two were officially separated in May 2019 when, on the same day, she filed for divorce in Illinois and he filed for separation in Tennessee. They were having marital issues before then and both were getting counseling from this pastor who'd known them for the entirety of their marriage. He had even been counseled Zobrit for anxiety and depression prior to all of this going down. It sounds like they were having marital issues and instead of seeking help from a licensed professional, then walked straight into the lion's den. It made everything worse. 

The pastor deserves to get his pants sued off but honestly, this all sounds like two very naive Christian people who got fooled by a wiley and greedy supposed Christian pastor.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently, Zobrist hired Yawn to work on the Zobrist charity and that's where the lawsuit comes in - Yawn is accused of defrauding the charity and Zobrist is seeking $6M in damages. Mrs. Z was working with Yawn on the charity. The pastor totally enmeshed himself into their lives.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Lila said:


> I'm not sure why you would say this. Based on her history, she was most likely a virgin when she met (and probably right up to marriage) Zobrit. This is no party girl. She was the epitome of "the drop dead gorgeous, good girl". Most men's wet dream. Untouched and religiously devout.
> 
> She and he both come from super Christian Conservative backgrounds. Both had fathers who were church pastors. They met when she was 16 and he was 20 by way of her sister who was dating one of his college (Christian college btw) teammates. They "courted" for a couple of years and were married when she was 19/20. I get a Dugger (25 kids and counting people) vibe from these two. All this was in their book.
> 
> ...


Having gown up in that world, I doubt she was a virgin or that he was, makes for good book sales and lots of praise by their peer group though. I DO believe she told everyone she was a virgin because her parents would kill her and that was what she thought she needed to be. Not sure you are familiar with Pastor's kids stereotype but it's a pretty common and true phenomenon in my experience. Dugger is a good example, look at the one son.

I mean why would anyone believe anything she has ever said about this. She is a famous married women, whose whole brand was family and God, who has 3 kids, having an affair with her marriage counselor pastor. Better to assume everything she ever said was a lie.

I mean haven't we read this story hundreds of times on this site and others. Naive inexperienced "alpha male" guy idolizes his serial cheating, attention seeking wife whom he ignores all the red flags because he is desperate to see her as an innocent Angel. He reinforces her pious persona and is shocked to find out she has been cheating on him the whole time. I mean this is a pretty standard cheating story. This story fits the pattern to a tee.

She also wanted to be a Rock Star. And that is exactly what Christian Rock is, people who want to be Rock Stars but know it doesn't fit with their beliefs or culture, so they essentially become "Christian" Rock Stars. What you need to understand about this is lots of "Christians" are what I call cultural Christians, particularly people who grew up in very conservative churches. Some don't believe any of it but just say they do to avoid because they don't want to deal with the fallout, or because they like the power it gives them to shame others. Some follow the rules not out of any conviction but because they have been trained to do so, that gets a lot harder to do as your parents have less and less influence on your life. Some really do have conviction and are trying to follow their beliefs.

In my experience for most young people, Christian Rock is the Rock you listen to that your very conservative parents are OK with. Katy Perry would be a good example. While she was young and under her parents control she was pursuing a career in Christian Rock, as soon as she got old enough to be emancipated it was off to a secular career. 

I actually have some sympathy for this women if she was indeed abused at a young age. If it was someone at the Church that is going to make it even worse. But I also suspect given my experience with very strict conservative people she got counseling and treatment that was Church based and generally speaking that is just not going to be effective. It's going to involved a "faith based" approach. It probably will totally ignore the tendency of young people acting out sexually as the grow up if they are sexually abused at a young age and how that creates a distorted view of sex because of the trauma. If anything I suspect she probably was dealing with a lot of shame. Then this predator Pastor enters the picture.

Obviously this is all conjecture but it's not uniformed conjecture. If you read my post you probably are aware that I have a pretty good knowledge of Bible verses and the theology. That's because my childhood was probably pretty close to these people.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I saw an interview with Aubrey Huff where he said the difference in his marriage was night and day from when he was playing baseball in front of thousands to when he retired.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Al_Bundy said:


> I saw an interview with Aubrey Huff where he said the difference in his marriage was night and day from when he was playing baseball in front of thousands to when he retired.


Yes but Zobrist was still playing in 2019 when she cheated and he took a leave to deal with his wife. He officially retired last year, 2020.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> You would think she has it all, 3 kids, money, a professional athlete as a husband, but yet she still wanted more. WTF is wrong with people?


You presume that a woman should only want money and kids out of a marriage.

Nothing excuses cheating.

However, many famous people especially athletes are self centered, narcissistic and not home very much. That can be very hard on a marriage. She should have divorced if she were unhappy.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> You presume that a woman should only want money and kids out of a marriage.
> 
> Nothing excuses cheating.
> 
> However, many famous people especially athletes are self centered, narcissistic and not home very much. That can be very hard on a marriage. She should have divorced if she were unhappy.


I hope the guy had a good iron-clad prenup....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's funny that Zobrist is being made out to be a saint when sports guys are well known for their groupies and infidelities. Yeah, let's just say his wife is a party girl and Zobrist is a naive little baseball player who trusted in God and apple pie.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> It's funny that Zobrist is being made out to be a saint when sports guys are well known for their groupies and infidelities. Yeah, let's just say his wife is a party girl and Zobrist is a naive little baseball player who trusted in God and apple pie.


I think it's unfair to label him that way just because others in his profession do that. Is EVERY airline pilot a cheater? I didn't see anything regarding Ben and any cheating on his part. She did play the part with the burner phone and the "pastor" she was seeking help from. How many stories do we hear about involving the "pastor" as the OM...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> I think it's unfair to label him that way just because others in his profession do that. *Is EVERY airline pilot a cheater?* Probably I didn't see anything regarding Ben and any cheating on his part. She did play the part with the burner phone and the "pastor" she was seeking help from. *How many stories do we hear about involving the "pastor" as the OM...
> *



Way, way fewer than married sports guys getting some on the side.


----------



## Bandade (May 30, 2021)

If you check out her FB and her IG accounts you will see that she is definitely a narcissist. She posts that she is not going to continue to be a victim and that she will rise above her problems. Not one word of apology for betraying her marital vows. It’s all me, me, me. And she is getting pilloried in the comments section.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Al_Bundy said:


> Totally agree with the pastor knowing how to exploit, it's basically his job to run game on his flock and get them to give up their cash. If he can make them feel extra guilty, he can get a special "love" offering.


Thankfully the vast majority of pastors aren't like this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The fact that she can sing, that she can carry well, a religious song, does does not in-sin-u-ate that her silent container was in-sync with her voiced box.

Photo of POSOM


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

You know when I learned that infidelity had NOTHING to do with "how you look" or "how rich you are" or "affairing up"? 

Halle Berry is one of THE most beautiful women in the world (physically) and her husband cheated on her. 
Jennifer Aniston is that gorgeour girl who looks at ease everywhere, and Brad Pitt cheated on her. 
Elizabeth Hurley, Eva Longoria, Sandra Bollock, Shania Twain, Christie Brinkley... ALL were cheated on. 
For the guys: Colin Firth, Dennis Quaid, Robert Pattinson, Justin Timberlake... all fair on the eyes, and all cheated on.

If cheating was about looks, they'd be the ones that people "affair up" TO! LOL 

It's not about looks or money usually, because people don't usually "affair up." They'll have a beautiful home, 2.5 kids, new cars, and a future with their spouse, and have an affair with the unemployed guy in class or the friendly girl at work. This guy is a perfect example: together they had a family, money, kids, fancy house, nice cars, and a kinda cool job! But to do the cool job, he probably had to train long hours, learn strategies, have meetings with coaches or teammates, practice, and not give all his attention to her. Along comes the pastor who has nothing BUT time to work with her, tell her about her talent and how awesome she is, say nice things about X or Y...and her character was such that she valued the emotional need and compliments over loving herself by behaving in an honest and honorable way. She craved the "good feeling" of the positive attention because she didn't love her own self enough.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> The fact that she can sing, that she can carry well, a religious song, does does not in-sin-u-ate that her silent container was in-sync with her voiced box.
> 
> Photo of POSOM
> 
> View attachment 76250


"Pastor on the prowl"


----------



## Bandade (May 30, 2021)

Years ago when I was learning how to do skip tracing, I was taught that occupations that began with the letter “p” had a high occurrence of deadbeats, people running out on debts and immorality. Plumbers, policemen, physicians, prostitutes and the worst of all…pastors/preachers. As a reformed christian, I always wondered, were they christians because they were broken or were they broken because they were christians?
Lower case c was intentional.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Bandade 

Thanks for clarifying that lowercase c there--otherwise there would have been a whole threadjack on it.  LOL

I do consider myself a Christian, but I capitalize the C for me and for a few people when I see evidence in their life of being a follower of Christ. For other folks I do a lowercase c because it's a religion that's not buddhism or judaism or islam. See what I mean?


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Zobrist is a naive little baseball player who trusted in God and apple pie.



I think this is accurate. I remember a few years back when Zobrist was making his free agency tour visiting with different teams of interest. Well he came to NY to visit with the Mets. Sports media covered it and interviewed the man of the hour - Zobrist. In his interview, the manner in which he deferred to his wife it was quite clear that this guy was blue pilled in his outlook. It was obvious who was running the show. And it wasn't Mr. Zobrist. Mr. Zobrist is a blue pill alpha. Many white knights fall into this category. Bluepill simply refers to one's worldview. I'd wager that Zobrist did not step out on the Mrs. while on the road. I'd also wager that his beta side overrode his alpha side in his marriage. Audry Huff another ex bigger leaguer admitted that this happened to him after his retirement until he stumbled upon The Rational Male book and turned things around. Huff was interviewed where he admitted how the beta-ization process of marriage affected him. Huff did eventually divorce.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Many sports stars and entertainers are some of the biggest chumps around. Their problem is that they are easy marks. They also have their blue pill worldview which turns toxic for them. These are some of the most unaware men around and they pay dearly for it. Johnny Bench was married 4 times repeating the same mistakes. I'm sure Johnny is quite at home within the Divorce Industrial Complex. Same with Joe nameth. His younger wife at the time was running around in south fla. she resorted to nasty insults. The biggest chump of them all however is Phil Collins. His wife attacked his hygiene publically after walking away with millions. Collins also gave away millions to a prior wife. He's probably lining up a third soul mate to marry.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

How could I forget Joe Di Maggio. A legendary Blue-Pill Alpha. His 56 game hitting streak is only rivaled by his 45-year streak of Oneitis and Simping until his death. the simping was for a dead body. Joe's mind was twisted into multiple pretzels by the Madonna/Whorrrre Complex. He couldn't make sense of it. It literally fked him up into even more of a fked up person than he already was. After Monroe's death, the poor guy made up a dream life based around the couple's imaginary second marriage. DiMaggio hanger-ons were never allowed to utter the words MM since it would send Joe into a rage and deep depression. Anyone who dared such was cut off by the world's greatest primadonna. Supposedly Joe's dying words were "finally Marilyn and I will be together".  You can't make this sh+t up.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe this Zobrist gal can now become the CardiB of the Christion Pop industry. She has proven herself to be a first class hall of fame ho, so her career should take off like a rocket. Pop fans love hos.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

You can't make some of this stuff up. Here's a link to the cheating wife's "response"; the article includes a statement from the attorney representing the Pastor, Byron Yawn:

Attorney Christopher Bellamy of Nashville-based Neal and Harwell, who represents Yawn in the civil suit, told the Tribune last month that Yawn is looking forward to setting the record straight about what transpired between the three parties.
“At the end of the day, a woman has the right to choose who she wants to be with,” Bellamy said. “We’re in the middle of litigation, so I can’t really comment further at this point, but that’s what it boils down to.”


The gall of this person


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolfman1968 said:


> You can't make some of this stuff up. Here's a link to the cheating wife's "response"; the article includes a statement from the attorney representing the Pastor, Byron Yawn:
> 
> Attorney Christopher Bellamy of Nashville-based Neal and Harwell, who represents Yawn in the civil suit, told the Tribune last month that Yawn is looking forward to setting the record straight about what transpired between the three parties.
> “At the end of the day, a woman has the right to choose who she wants to be with,” Bellamy said. “We’re in the middle of litigation, so I can’t really comment further at this point, but that’s what it boils down to.”
> ...


It's cute how she hides behind her kids.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> Lawsuit: Former MLB star Ben Zobrist says wife had affair with their pastor; sues him for millions
> 
> 
> Former Major League Baseball star Ben Zobrist claims his wife was having an affair with their pastor, according to court documents.
> ...


Being wealthy or famous has never kept any man from being cheated on.



jlg07 said:


> I hope the guy had a good iron-clad prenup....


Prenups don't mean ****. They can easily be dismissed and most men make the majority of their wealth after getting married.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ArthurGPym said:


> It's cute how she hides behind her kids.


They often do.

It’s especially entertaining when they swear on their kids’ lives that they’re not cheating, haven’t cheated, etc.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Over the years I’ve had a few dealings with pastors, priests and their ilk. 
I really think a regular kick in the ass should be mandatory for anyone who enters this profession. 
They call it a vocation but some of the people who I’ve had dealings with would make Tony Soprano seem like an honest man.


----------

